# 15 lb. 33" today on the west side



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

This is my biggest steelhead landed in Ohio. Hooked it on a pink egg sack.

The reel is 5" and the cork on the rod is 20".


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice! That's a serious roe wagon if I ever saw one!!


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Fishman said:


> Nice! That's a serious roe wagon if I ever saw one!!


West side has been the funnel this year for big fish


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Nice fish!!!


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

That is a nice fish! Good things come to those who wait


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

that was a pig, big fish all day...


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Rippin said:


> that was a pig, big fish all day...


Started off slow... ended up being one of the best days this season. See you in the morning Rippin.


----------



## jhiggy11 (Jul 14, 2010)

Don't forget to fish that lumber Mepps


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

When the river is good it's real good nice hen I will be out chasing Steele today as well


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

that looks like franks ford your fishin?


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Mepps3 said:


> West side has been the funnel this year for big fish


And thanks to posts like this, it will now be the funnel of mass amounts of anglers!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

nforkoutfitters said:


> And thanks to posts like this, it will now be the funnel of mass amounts of anglers!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Crowds don't bother me. Found some more big fish today.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Mepps3 said:


> Crowds don't bother me. Found some more big fish today.


That's a WISE strategy you have there!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steelie4u (Mar 18, 2009)

Awesome fish bro, heard you guys had a blast, why do i always have to work when the fishing is good? lol


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

steelie4u said:


> Awesome fish bro, heard you guys had a blast, why do i always have to work when the fishing is good? lol


Thanks. I fished low river again yesterday and landed all fresh but one. It was slower fishing but worth it.


----------



## Bucho (Jun 28, 2007)

What an absolute pig of a fish, congrats man! Curious since I've never landed a steel close to that size, what was the fight like? Did it go airborn on you at all? Long drawn out battle to get it to hand?


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Bucho said:


> What an absolute pig of a fish, congrats man! Curious since I've never landed a steel close to that size, what was the fight like? Did it go airborn on you at all? Long drawn out battle to get it to hand?


Thanks Bucho. She came out of the water on the hook set and tail-walked about 5 feet away from me. My friend Rippen yelled out " Holy crap it is huge". I cranked down on it and walked down river as it pretty much did what it wanted. Rippen followed me down river while I fought it. In time I stirred it towards shore and Rippen pushed it up on the bank with his foot. When I went to remove the hook it broke off as it was stuck in the jaw bone  Here is another picture.


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

wow, big fish! Congrats.


----------

